# Plush Lop



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, I have come across the Plush lop while doing rabbit searches online. I really haven't heard much about them or even seen one. Does anyone on here have one? Are they rare? If anyone has any info on this breed that would be great. Also if you have one post some pictures! 


Thanks


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't have plush lops but did a quick search and basically it is a new breed of rabbit.

Here's what I found. 

https://sites.google.com/site/mrlopsrabbitry/plush-lops-info

K


----------



## Bonnie Lee (Mar 5, 2012)

I've only ever found a small number of plush lop breeders here.

Dandelion Stud breeds them and I'm pretty sure she ships
internationally if I'm not mistaken... but then again I could
be extremely wrong.


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well thats nice to hear. If anyone else has any info on them on here please post!

Thanks


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 5, 2012)

I wasn't able to find that member are you sure thats the right user name?


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 6, 2012)

*Wtfalcons111 wrote: *


> I wasn't able to find that member are you sure thats the right user name?


If it's about Mr. Lops, I met this fine person on another forum. I don't believe she's here. Lovely person who is absolutely fascinated with this new breed and is working with someone who's retiring to continue the line. 

Definitely someone I would call if I was looking for a Plush Lop. 

Wishing you luck in finding this breed of rabbit. 

K


----------



## Kipcha (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a bummer that you don't live closer, we know a breeder of Canadian Plush Lops. We actually have two, Wallaby and Spyro 

Wallaby






Spyro


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 6, 2012)

Zrabbits- Yes her rabbits look great. I wish she was closer to Jersey! I haven't been able to find any breeders around here.

Kipcha- Awesome rabbits! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

*Wtfalcons111 wrote: *


> Zrabbits- Yes her rabbits look great. I wish she was closer to Jersey! I haven't been able to find any breeders around here.
> 
> Kipcha- Awesome rabbits! Thanks for the pictures.


I just took a quick look. I haven't found anything regarding Plush Lops in New Jersey. You could give Mr. Lop a call or e-mail to see if they know anywhere you could go to get one. 

But if you can't find one, a Holland Lop is such a sweet rabbit, and there are loads of good breeders and rescue groups all over. Just waiting to fit you with a bunny companion.

Wish I could be more help. Hope you find your Plush Bunny.

K


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

*Kipcha wrote: *


> It's a bummer that you don't live closer, we know a breeder of Canadian Plush Lops. We actually have two, Wallaby and Spyro
> 
> Wallaby
> 
> ...



Awesome Bunnies! 

K


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow! I had never even heard of this breed, pretty cute!


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zrabbits- Thanks for all your help. I'll continue my search. I already know that if I can't find a plush then i'm going to go with a holland. Thanks again!


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wtfalcons111 wrote: *


> Zrabbits- Thanks for all your help. I'll continue my search. I already know that if I can't find a plush then i'm going to go with a holland. Thanks again!



Hollands are such a pleasure. I think that's why they are so popular. They were bred originally to be a pet rabbit. It's the only that was meant to be a pet.

Here's an rescue group in Mt. Holly, NJ that will probably have many Hollands for adoption. Their numbers unfortunately are great so many are looking for permanent homes. 

http://www.forbunnysakerabbitrescue.org/


I plan to join as a foster Mom once I get my own rabbitry established. There will always be a special indoor place for foster bunnies. I think this would be such a benefit for all parties. Taking time to make a foster comfortable and non-aggressive because of the scary situation they went through will be a POSITIVE challenge and will help those adopting understand what a bunny really is and the process of bonding with your bunny.

That's what is lost. People buy bunnies thinking they are like domestic dogs and cats, when they are NOT. This ends up wit bunnies out there being abandoned or finding thankfully a great rescue group.

And I also plan in the future therapy rabbits for my own personal reasons. Plus with watching the Canadian Jumping Club (sorry if it's the wrong name) it gives me ideas to help bond rabbits with children. In my County, the 4-H is almost non-existent. The last straw was when the elected formalities SOLD the 4-H property in Camden County. No notification, but sold it right out from under them. The 4-H group here actually had funds for this property, but had to return it due to what transpired with the sale. It truly is a shame. Hoping to bring back focus of what 4-H was meant to be. 

K


----------



## Skybunny11 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is the first I've heard of the breed, but looking at pictures I can already tell that they are adorable and I want one, lol.


----------



## bunnychild (Mar 13, 2012)

they look like lop eared astrex rabbits. What I have found is that they are a cross of holland lops, mini rex and mini lop (not sure about mini lop). Devie D'anniballe startedcreating this breed in 1995. She wanted to make the "perfect" rabbit. they have the hypoallerginic fur of a mini rex and the sweet nature of holland lops. I have learned through research that the curly fur is atrait of the mini rex it isnot a very stronggene in mini rex but I guess it is with holland lops.

hopethis is help


----------



## Wtfalcons111 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Samara (Mar 23, 2012)

Kipcha wrote:


> Wallaby



Random, but where did you find / what brand is that water fountain in the picture with Wallaby? 

Part of me wants the plush lop to catch on. I'd love to see more of that fur on a stout, stocky rabbit, without or without lopped ears.  Just my 2 cents.


----------

